# Liver support and orals



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

There is a lot of conflicting information on this topic. Anyone researching could use the wrong method. I myself doesn't use oral steroids. My liver has been battered hard over the years.

I've started this thread in the hope some of you more experienced members can shed some light on proper use of liver support. Hopefully someone new to the game can make a more informed decision. And also I can educate myself.

This is what I've found,

1, use liver support after oral cycle. Use during cycle partially inhibits the activity/reaction from orals.

2, use liver support during/alongside the orals.

3, front load liver support/ run during/run after orals.

Anything which would backup either of these statements will help.

Cheers people!!!


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

Bignath4607 said:


> I use milk thistle and liv52ds daily all year round as I've battered my liver


 Are you still taking orals then?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I see a lot of people recommending NAC, liv52, or milk thistle for liver support on cycles with orals. it's rare that i see people talk about TUDCA/UDCA. UDCA is prescription only atm, but TUDCA is available over the counter and is an absolute necessity for use with oral steroids. it prevents cholestasis and helps keep your cholesterol and blood pressure in check. NAC, liv52, and milk thistle are all fine and dandy, but they won't prevent your liver from shitting the bed if it can't handle the toxicity of orals.

If you're not using TUDCA, just read this.



> A few words on the hepatotoxicity of 17a-methylated androgens/anabolics 1. 17a-methylated androgens/anabolics are hepatotoxic. The liver toxicity of steroids is an under-researched field, but there seems to be a strong correlation between how easily the body can metabolize a steroid & its toxicity. Metribolone -- a truly excessively toxic compound -- is often referred to in the literature as a 'non-metabolizable androgen'. (1, 2, 3, etc.) Mibolerone, another deadly-toxic anabolic steroid, is also effectively 'non-metabolizable': The main metabolite of mibolerone in humans is... unchanged mibolerone. And by a very wide margin.
> 
> Methylstenbolone, which is resistant to 17b-HSD and 3b-HSD, is obviously difficult for the body to clear. It should therefore be no safer, no less toxic, than Superdrol or M1T -- compounds which share very similar traits.
> 
> ...


 TUDCA is available through Amazon, there are a few different brands, but they should all be just about the same thing. recommended dosage is anywhere from 500-1000mg/day depending on your weight/liver health/drinking habits/oral usage.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Tudca during oral cycle for me, not before but a week after, start at the same time and stop one week after the oral has ceased as the body will take a while to clear it out and it won't do any harm


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TUDCA I use. It's about 30 quid for 200 caps iirc.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I see a lot of people recommending NAC, liv52, or milk thistle for liver support on cycles with orals. it's rare that i see people talk about TUDCA/UDCA. UDCA is prescription only atm, but TUDCA is available over the counter and is an absolute necessity for use with oral steroids. it prevents cholestasis and helps keep your cholesterol and blood pressure in check. NAC, liv52, and milk thistle are all fine and dandy, but they won't prevent your liver from shitting the bed if it can't handle the toxicity of orals.
> 
> If you're not using TUDCA, just read this.
> 
> TUDCA is available through Amazon, there are a few different brands, but they should all be just about the same thing. recommended dosage is anywhere from 500-1000mg/day depending on your weight/liver health/drinking habits/oral usage.


 All good info but I certainly disagree with the part about NAC being no good. I had chronically (albeit mildly to start with) elevated liver values for a while from the time I started training and eating a lot, which obviously went up once I started using steroids - since I started using NAC, however, they've come back normal every time I've had bloods done. NAC is also a shyte site cheaper than TUDCA and it's effective, NAC is used to treat acute hepatoxicity from drug overdose after all


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> All good info but I certainly disagree with the part about NAC being no good. I had chronically (albeit mildly to start with) elevated liver values for a while from the time I started training and eating a lot, which obviously went up once I started using steroids - since I started using NAC, however, they've come back normal every time I've had bloods done. NAC is also a shyte site cheaper than TUDCA and it's effective, NAC is used to treat acute hepatoxicity from drug overdose after all


 I supplement with NAC twice daily around 700mg am/pm. Strangely when running orals I usually lose appetite, I haven't the last few runs with NAC, could be coincidence who knows.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Just bought 120 caps 13 quid delivered bargain


 Where from buddy?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I supplement with NAC twice daily around 700mg am/pm. Strangely when running orals I usually lose appetite, I haven't the last few runs with NAC, could be coincidence who knows.


 I run 1200 a day off-cycle, 2400 on, has many more health benefits than just liver protection


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

Bignath4607 said:


> Fleabay pal


 That's NAC ain't it. The TUDCA isn't that cheap


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone had bloods done when used liver supports and bloods done without? Just wondering what the difference is?

TBH all i use is water and sometimes cranberry juice ha.


----------

